# Double Bass caught on Gizz4!



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Here's James Bogg's Double on the Gizz4, cell phone pic, but you'll see what I'm talking about. I guessed at 4 lb and 1.5 lb, what do you think?

Here's what James had to say about it:
"I didn't weigh them, There was a bunch of bass largemouth and spots ganged up in one creekmouth, in about 3 feet of water right on the river ledge, I caught 7 0r 8 bass in about 10-12 cast that day in that one creekmouth,that seems to be a decent guess though I ended up catching 22 bass that day and 4 small stripers about 3 lbs apiece they were schooling up with the white bass in a stump flat popping shad, that gizz 4 is little big for those whities, the white a nd white/chart seems to be pretty productive colors on The Coosa River System, on Weiss and Neely Henry at least, something like a citrus shad pattern would also be nice."


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

what,a day that must of been.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

NICE fish, the 2 on one must have been nice.


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

Bubba bass bigfoot said:


> NICE fish, the 2 on one must have been nice.


You get two and I haven't gotten one. That's it..i'm going out tomorrow and not coming back till I catch something.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

haha that would be cool. I saw a guy on TV catch 2 smallies on a single hooked curly tail grub. Ru the owner of Gizz4?


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

peple of the perch said:


> Ru the owner of Gizz4?


No, I work for Smack Tackle though.
LMJ


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2007)

WHAT IS A GIZZ4 ?????? NEVER HEARD OF THEM . [email protected]


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

got to get one of one of those GIZZ4, could u give some info. thanks


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

wow great job how was the fight lol?


----------

